# Pancreatitis?



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have been meaning to write for a couple of days, hoping to have something concrete to give you. Many of you know Kitzi has vomited off & on for the last couple of years, had some shaking/twitching, etc. This summer he stopped wanting to go outside. We thought it was his legs & the couple of steps, but it became clear that was not the cause or was maybe a 2nd cause. On Thurs. night he vomited in our bed & last week once he refused to eat (has only happened once in his 8 1/2 years). I had an appt. for Lisi but ended up taking Kitzi instead as on the night he vomited he was very agitated & could not settle in. I gave him the Daily Digestion---which did not seem to help & then some baby gas drops. He was restless all night. 
I got my favorite vet & together we eliminated a lot of possible causes resulting in taking blood for a pancreatitis test which she sent out. The results were to come back Sat. AM but did not so we will get a report Mon. AM hopefully. I do think this is something that started when he had what has become known as the "dentist debacle" and what he suffered from last Nov. in South Carolina (when the vet there told me it was probably an allergy). He had all the same symptoms there. 
We have Kitzi on Tramadol at the moment but will have to make some changes IF the test is positive.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Good luck. It seems like pancreatitis may be common in these little ones. I wonder how many just have a mild case that goes undiagnosed for years.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Good luck. It seems like pancreatitis may be common in these little ones. I wonder how many just have a mild case that goes undiagnosed for years.


My vet said yesterday, Walter, that often pet parents she services are not "in tune" w/the pups like we, maltese owners, are & without that "help" a potentially serious illness often goes undected for a long time. Sometimes when things are caught early the pup has a much better life & survival rate. There are 4 doctors at this clinic & we kept getting passed to whomever was on duty w/the lightest load---until I visited a new clinic recently w/Lisi who had lost her nail & needed to get in quickly. This sent a msg. to my vet practice that when I say I want Dr. N---I get Dr. N, and they work me in IF possible. My newly acquired advice is that IF possible we stick w/the same designated vet who knows the history. To be fair the history is documented in their records---but it is my experience that in a very busy clinic the vets do not often do due diligence in reading the background. If the client doesn't remind the vet, then it goes undetected to the harm of the pup. So my new advice is "make a lot of loud noise" or a nusiance of one's self if you think it may help!
BTW: Dr. N said yesterday that pancreatitis is not JUST the result of eating too much fat or garbage, that it has multiple possibility of causes---but things like food, or fat can "set it off" if it is already present.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just seeing this now Sandi and I am truly sorry about Kitizi being ill once again. However, our Chrissy was diagnosed with having Pancreatitis a couple of years ago after throwing up some very yellow bile. I was able to get her in to see our Vet who did the test to determine that she did, in fact, have Pancreatitis. It really came on so very quickly and I was advised that she had to switch from Fromm (was 1% higher in fat than that Fromm) as soon as possible. I was fortunate to find Solid Gold Blendz at Petco and she has been on that ever since with no problems at all. I do give her a "little treat" about 1/2 plain vanilla yogurt and a couple of Cheerios to tie her over to Supper time. Not sure it this information helps, but I thought that I would share that with you in case Kitzi does also have Pancreatitis.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I was really surprised when we went to the vet last time. Luck' s patella slid out - did not know that was what it was . He was just laying around. His normal vet was not working, so we were able to get an appointment with a new vet who just joined. She was just out of residency, very young, very sweet. She did a great job of working the patella back into place. She normally would give them a bit of pain medicine but wanted to avoid it because of his liver. He did not need it because he started running around and was back to normal. My point is you never know how good a vet will be in a particular situation. I was very pleased with how she did. No xrays no this no that.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks about the snacks. . . I will talk w/the vet Mon. about treats. At the moment we are not giving anything---absolutely nothing---between meals as it seems to make him shiver or twitch---cramp? I give him the Tramadol 1/2 hr. before he eats (he HATES it & tries to pick it out)---hard to get down w/out some fat so am taking as much fat off natural peanut butter as possible---it is now thick like putty---& hiding it in the tiniest clump of PB! I tried to get a 1/4 pill down Lisi recently---w/everything in the pantry without success---she sniffs it & refuses it! She can eat all around it & spit it out.:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Just seeing this now Sandi and I am truly sorry about Kitizi being ill once again. However, our Chrissy was diagnosed with having Pancreatitis a couple of years ago after throwing up some very yellow bile. I was able to get her in to see our Vet who did the test to determine that she did, in fact, have Pancreatitis. It really came on so very quickly and I was advised that she had to switch from Fromm (was 1% higher in fat than that Fromm) as soon as possible. I was fortunate to find Solid Gold Blendz at Petco and she has been on that ever since with no problems at all. I do give her a "little treat" about 1/2 plain vanilla yogurt and a couple of Cheerios to tie her over to Supper time. Not sure it this information helps, but I thought that I would share that with you in case Kitzi does also have Pancreatitis.


Thank you for this info. Which Solid G Blendz are you on? I looked up the wee bit one w/bison, brown rice & pearl barley (we need one w/out chicken or chicken by products) & it is 1 % more fat than the Fromm's Hasendrukenpfeffer kibble they are now on for brekkie. The do S & Chewys' freeze dried patties at dinner so need to check that one out for fat. We usually give the scrambled eggs every couple of days at brekkie but have changed to egg whites (boiled) now. Do you give low-fat yogurt? Thank you so much for the advice & the prayer!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK, just looked up the fat in S & Chewys--38% for both!!! We do the Lam Dinner patties at night---let's make that "did" as in past-tense! Last night they had canned tuna & oatmeal. I need to buy lean hamburger & change them over I guess until I find out what is what.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Chrissy is on Solid Gold Holistique Blendz which contains Oatmeal, Pearled Barley and Ocean Fish Meal. Fat contant is 6% Min and Protein is min 18%. So far, I have not found anything lower in fat content except what you might find at your Vet's office if they sell a food with a lower fat content. And yes, 38% is wayyyyyyyy over what should be given to any dog with Pancreatitis. Chrissy was on Fromm' whitefish and fortunately she liked the Solid Gold Holistique Blendz. Petco was one of the very few Pet stores that carried Solid Gold but I understand that Pet Smart also carries Solid Gold. Not sure whether or not they carry all of the varities of Solid Gold and we will be checking that out very soon.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Sandi! I'm so glad you had the test sent out. I am assuming it was the spec cpl test. With the test being sent out, you will get a number as to how high or low the pancreatitis is inflamed. This is very important to know, so when you retest, you are able to tell if inflammation has gone down with the treatment plan. Going by symptoms is not enough.
This is if the test comes back positive. From your post in the last year, I'm going to assume it's positive. The off and on vomiting ect. Pancreatitis is tricky, whereas it can wax and wane for years, so goes undiagnosed a lot.

As you know, Lacie has chronic pancreatitis since a puppy and quite severe early on to the point of the ER and my vet thought it would be best to euthanize her. What we didn't know at the time because she was so young when dx, was that Lacie's was secondary to her IBD(food allergy). When we found a food she could tolerate, her pancreatitis started to settle. It was a year before that happened with daily visits for fluids.
It's important that you further test if the treatment plan doesn't seem to help and the spec cpl numbers are not going down, because no matter what the diet is, if the fluff is eating a diet that their body can not tolerate, the pancreas will continue to stay inflamed.

As far as diet, kibble is much harder to digest for pancreatitis, so best to stay with can or raw.
All dogs are different. Lacie can't tolerate anything over 10% fat on a DMB. I believe recommended is under 12-14% tops in a DMB. 
Key words...DMB.

All you can do is keep it simple for now. Don't throw a bunch of different food at him because that can trigger an attack. 
When Lacie was at her worse, the fumes from cooking would trigger her pancreatitis, so I was advised not to cook, which was fine for me, it was my moms house that was the trigger.

One last thing...IF it comes back positive, I would highly recommend finding a good IMS to work with, imo.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sandi, I tried S&C and Primal for the girls about 18 months ago and it was disastrous. Licking, itching, vomiting and diarrhea. Needless to say we didn’t try it for long. I’ve found what seems to be a good approach for my girls with Honest Kitchen veggie base mix (dehydrated) and gently cooked turkey or fish, both of which are cooling foods in TCM. I saw better results immediately and, other than the fact that I hate cooking fish, it seems to be working out beautifully.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Joanne!
Did you see Snuggle's mom recommendation above : Solid Gold Holistique Blendz which contains Oatmeal, Pearled Barley and Ocean Fish Meal. Fat contant is 6% Min and Protein is min 18%. Lisi has to stay away from chicken & chicken by products so let me know by PM what you think. It is much less fat than they have been on. 
I LOVE my fat so have lots in the house.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Thank you Joanne!
> Did you see Snuggle's mom recommendation above : Solid Gold Holistique Blendz which contains Oatmeal, Pearled Barley and Ocean Fish Meal. Fat contant is 6% Min and Protein is min 18%. Lisi has to stay away from chicken & chicken by products so let me know by PM what you think. It is much less fat than they have been on.
> I LOVE my fat so have lots in the house.


Sandi...I don't know how to calculate 6% min to a dry matter in the Solid Gold. I usually call the company and ask them to calculate it. I'll look to see if it's broken down on dog food adviser for you.
I have Lacie on Honest kitchen zeal. It's 8% fat DMB, 6% fiber. Preferably, you want something that easily digestible, low fat, low fiber.
Also...if his pancreas is inflamed...you would want to break up his meals into 4-6x a day to settle the pancreas. 
Keep feeding, it's old thoughts to starve a dog for 24-48 hours but don't worry if he doesn't eat, just don't force him. Pancreatitis dogs will let you know if they are not feeling well.
Also...if tramadol doesn't help, it didn't Lacie, the vet can give you something stronger for pain. I have buprenorphine on hand, as well as cerenia for the attacks.
One thing my IMS was adamant on, was keeping Lacie from vomiting. It just inflames the pancreas that much more. The daily digestion is great for minor tummy upsets, helps a lot for acid reflux but for pancreatitis dogs...it's not enough once an attack comes on.
Anyway...I'm here for you if you need anything.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok...solid gold is 7% fat on a DMB. It is a kibble. If that's the way you want to go, I would soak over night and purée it before eating.
Here is the dog food advisor review, fat, protein info. https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/solid-gold-dog-food-holistique-blendz/


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joanne, you are an angel! I printed this off & will digest it tomorrow. By this time of the night, at the moment, I am totally exhausted & my brain is in limbo. 
Both pups had tramadol tonight & are zonked out so will try & catch a partial night of sleep &* reconnect tomorrow hopefully. We leave tomorrow for 3 days as it is our anniversary, come home Wed. & leave Sat. for 2 wks---not sure we will be able to access internet outside of McDonalds, but will try. I need to try & figure all of this out. I will, hopefully, hear from the vet tomorrow & know what is up w/Kitzel. Bless your sweet-heart!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

maddysmom said:


> Ok...solid gold is 7% fat on a DMB. It is a kibble. If that's the way you want to go, I would soak over night and purée it before eating.
> Here is the dog food advisor review, fat, protein info. https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/solid-gold-dog-food-holistique-blendz/


Since this has "chicken fat" it is out for us!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

maddysmom said:


> Sandi...I don't know how to calculate 6% min to a dry matter in the Solid Gold. I usually call the company and ask them to calculate it. I'll look to see if it's broken down on dog food adviser for you.
> I have Lacie on Honest kitchen zeal. It's 8% fat DMB, 6% fiber. Preferably, you want something that easily digestible, low fat, low fiber.
> Also...if his pancreas is inflamed...you would want to break up his meals into 4-6x a day to settle the pancreas.
> Keep feeding, it's old thoughts to starve a dog for 24-48 hours but don't worry if he doesn't eat, just don't force him. Pancreatitis dogs will let you know if they are not feeling well.
> ...


The Daily Digestion did not help him on Thurs. night---I have never used it before! I let it have time to work but ended up using the simethicone for babies which seemed after a bit to settle him down. He was VERY agitated & went from bed to bed & to me to be picked up & then wanted down---I was so exhausted already & just tried to stay awake. It was crazy. We do have one cerenia tablet but did not want to add something else to the mix. I dont know buprenorphine but can ask my vet. She did say I can add Pepcid AC if needed.
Tomorrow AM we will surely hear from the vet & then I may need a ton of help. Thank you so much. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joanne, what is Zeal---I can't find it????


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandy - I'm so sorry to hear about Kitzi. I thought things had settled down with him but apparently not. Hope you can get some answers and figure things out. Lucky was on S&C and had really bad diarrhea. Some dogs do great on raw. Others don't. I know you'll find lots of help here. And Happy Anniversary.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just checked out the Dog Advisor link that was provided and saw that there was dried chicken fat in Solid Gold Holistique Blendz. Sorry that it most likely won't work for Sandi's little Fluffs. Fortunately, it works fine for our Chrissy. Also went to Pet Smart last night after supper and saw that they do carry it now in our local store. A bit less expensive than in Petco. 
Looking forward to hearing the results of Kitizi's test results and then you will be able to know and judge as to what the issue is with him.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Joanne, what is Zeal---I can't find it????


Here is the link to Zeal. It is whitefish. https://www.thehonestkitchen.com/dehydrated-grain-free-fish-dog-food

A 4 lb box last about 2 months with Lacie and Suki on it.
I am not aware of any other OTC foods, other than what solid Gold you mentioned that is under 10% fat DMB.
You could use the Honest kitchen base mixes and add your own protein, as long as it's low in fat. Turkey, bison, venison, goat are pretty low in fat. Fish is clean, easily digested which is why it's often used for pancreatitis.
Uncooked veggies, carrots for example are hard on the pancreas. Keeping in mind, anything that makes the pancreas work harder can cause inflammation. 

The Cerenia is fine to give. It is usually given along side fluids and low fat diet for pancreatitis.
Gas x for gas doesnt do much for pancreatitis, per my IMS. 
I would be staying far away from the PB, even when skimming the oil out, it is too much fat for pancreatitis. Coconut oil, fish oil...no go.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Kitzel's issues. I hope the vet can find the cause and it can be treated successfully. Happy Anniversary to you and Dwight and much love to you both.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

UPDATE: I was finally able to connect w/the vet late this aft! Kitzi does NOT have pancreatitis---she cancelled the ultrasound for tomorrow! Did I say I am one happy camper! She said she made the appt. for the ultrasound as she was almost 100% certain that he had a "raging case of pancreatitis." The real issue is "what is causing his pain?" Next on the list a possible kidney stone she says. She wants him on the pain med until tomorrow & she will check in in the afternoon to see how he is doing w/out the pain meds.I am confident they have relieved the pain mostly---along w/the twitching of his body. We go back home Wed. aft. & leave for Annapolis on Sat. aft. so not sure we will know anything for a while. I can get an exray in Annapolis if I need it. 
I do think I will try the honest kitchen w/fresh meat---this was enough of a scare that I plan to cut down on their fat----but not mine.:wub::innocent:
We are very, very thankful for this news!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

So glad to see that Kitzi does not have Pancreatitis and hope that what ever is bothering him can be determined and taken care of. However, perhaps it was an eye opener as far as the issue of too much fat in the diet and hopefully you will be able to find something suitable for both of them to eat.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you for your advice & yes, I will be downsizing the fat! We have already done it for a couple of days so they are getting more use to it. I even bought (gasp) a 0 fat johgurt for them yesterday.:thumbsup:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It is good news that it is not pancreatitis. ultrasound should show any stones. Hope he feels better.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Good news!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

At the moment baby boy is still feeling good---but under the "influence." We will see what tomorrow brings! Thanks all!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Omg...that's the best news ever!! I'm actually quite surprised, considering his symptoms in the past year.
Would stones cause vomiting, Sandi? Personally, I would still want to know why he does that and was the pancreatitis test your vet sent out the Spec Cpl? That's also something I would want to make sure of, because the test a lot of vets use, including my vet, are not very accurate, only the spec test is 99% accurate and much more sensitive.
Anyway, hoping you get to the bottom of this and you both feel better soon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

maddysmom said:


> Omg...that's the best news ever!! I'm actually quite surprised, considering his symptoms in the past year.
> Would stones cause vomiting, Sandi? Personally, I would still want to know why he does that and was the pancreatitis test your vet sent out the Spec Cpl? That's also something I would want to make sure of, because the test a lot of vets use, including my vet, are not very accurate, only the spec test is 99% accurate and much more sensitive.
> Anyway, hoping you get to the bottom of this and you both feel better soon.


Joanne, I don't know---but think so. I will ask tomorrow when I talk w/her. Thanks for the alert. She is convinced it is pain & just doesn't know from where. She asked me to keep a journal. 
I don't know if stones might cause vomiting? She said once it leaves the tube it is no longer so painful but when it is between the kidney & the U---it is very painful. I am a novice in all of this so just trying to understand why my boy keeps having these painful episodes, shaking/twitching, & why he isn't wanting to go out as he usually loves that.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Joanne, I don't know---but think so. I will ask tomorrow when I talk w/her. Thanks for the alert. She is convinced it is pain & just doesn't know from where. She asked me to keep a journal.
> I don't know if stones might cause vomiting? She said once it leaves the tube it is no longer so painful but when it is between the kidney & the U---it is very painful. I am a novice in all of this so just trying to understand why my boy keeps having these painful episodes, shaking/twitching, & why he isn't wanting to go out as he usually loves that.


I agree that his symptoms of shaking, twitching and not wanting to do the things he once loved is pain related, at least that has been my experience.
I'm not sure if you remember Lacie's story from 5 years ago. My vet had been treating her because she was vomiting occasionally and pain symptoms were now and then. All her pancreatitis test the vet did came back negative throughout the year.
After researching and with the help of my dear friend Carol  I insisted on my vet doing the spec cpl test. 
She laughed in my face and told me I would be wasting more money, that the test will come back negative.
Sure enough, it came back showing severe pancreatitis, which is when Lacie had to be admitted to the specialty hospital for a week. Her symptoms were so vague, she hid her pain so well.

Point being...ask questions till you get the answer as to why this has been happening to Kitzel. Vomiting like he does occasionally is not normal, imo. There is a reason for it, so what is it?
You might want to look into that IMS, if the ultra sound doesn't show stones, otherwise, you will be wasting tons of money when a specialist could have done it for a whole lot cheaper...speaking from experience here :thumbsup:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Iy's also possible that it is GI related even if not pancreatitis, especially with the high fat content of the previous food. I'm curious to see how he does on the HK with the lean meat. S&C and Primal both caused issues for Tessa but once she was on the HK base with ground turkey she has been fine. I rotate between gently cooking turkey and cod fish (yuck) every month or two.


Sandi, do you have any other of Dr. Shelton's oil blends? If you have GI Goe, you might try diffusing that and see if it has a positive effect on your boy. If it does, you can try a massage application with one drop on your hand - rub your hands together and then gently massage his abdomen. That blend does wonders for Tessa and Crystal has been using it for Jett on occasion too.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maggie, after the hyper-salavation on the other Anyitis(?) I am afraid to use these on him.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I tried vanilla johgurt on Kitzel this morn. & he refused it---I am per vet's request not giving him pain meds today to see how things go.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

So glad he doesn't have pancreatitis. Whew! Bet you're way relieved. Thanks for letting us know!

Lainie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Way relieved, but cautiously as we do not now know what the issue is. Vet will work w/us to try & discover!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hope they figure it out. Tyler wasn't eating this morning and his stomach was growling up a storm. For hours. Got AE Daily Digestion down him but no luck. Then finally I got out the peanut butter and we had a nice fight of "I know you stuck a 1/4 pepcid in there mom!" but I finally won. A bit later he finally found his appetite and he managed dinner as his only meal today. He wouldn't eat treats or the cheese with his meds. Always a worry with that. Now he's absolutely normal. They're trying to kill us!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sue, I am sorry to hear Tyler isn't eating well---always a concern for me as my two would normally eat rocks. I know from my Kirby (liver shunt & w/seizures) the phenobarb would affect the appetite too. He was a little guy---like Lisi. I also know that getting tablets down them, no matter how small, will make one a bit "crazy." Lisi can find it & pick it out no matter how small or how great or sticky the treat it comes in. She smells everything I give her. Kitzi has been taking lessons from her, unfortunately.
The vet recently suggested I try pepcid w/the tramadol for Kitzi, but I find the baby gal-x works best for him as it is a liquid & I can make sure it goes down as with the pill I am never sure and hate the fight. 
Kitzi is on an up-swing at the moment but I know it will return----he has developed a history. We travel this wk-end so he needs to be fit!
Kisses to your little guy! I love that little fella'.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Joanne, I don't know---but think so. I will ask tomorrow when I talk w/her. Thanks for the alert. She is convinced it is pain & just doesn't know from where. She asked me to keep a journal.
> I don't know if stones might cause vomiting? She said once it leaves the tube it is no longer so painful but when it is between the kidney & the U---it is very painful. I am a novice in all of this so just trying to understand why my boy keeps having these painful episodes, shaking/twitching, & why he isn't wanting to go out as he usually loves that.


My husband and daughter both had kidney stones a few years ago and YES ( at least in humans) stones in the KIDNEY can cause vomiting. I don't know if it's the stones that cause the vomiting or the pain from the stones but I know that both my husband and daughter had vomiting. That was the first time since we have been married (40 years) that my husband had ever vomited.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi is biting his back left upper leg where it meets the body---now I am back to wondering if his pain is from his knees/legs/joints? After we get back from our trip I plan to have this exrayed. I will observe & keep notes at the moment.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Something happened to 2 of my posts - I do not know what I did wrong in posting, but I was wondering if his issue was more joint related.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter, it may just be----we had been, before this episode, thinking of taking him to A & M for a check out. My current vet went to A & M so she would probably approve if she can't put her finger on his issue. I will keep watching him for now.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

How is Kitzi doing? It took me a while to read through all of this thread to get caught up. How scary this has had to be for you guys. Made me go look up Aviannah's food on that food link Joanne posted for you.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Kitzi is biting his back left upper leg where it meets the body---now I am back to wondering if his pain is from his knees/legs/joints? After we get back from our trip I plan to have this exrayed. I will observe & keep notes at the moment.


What about his anal glands? Could that be bothering him? Lacie gets in terrible pain when hers are impacted and what looks like she biting her back leg(I think of her grade 3-4 LP's) it's actually her AG.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm glad he doesn't have pancreatitis Sandi, I hope you get to the bottom of it soon. Poor Kitzel.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK, finally back in to SM---had to reboot computer & lost password, etc. 
No, not anal glands---vet checked those before test.
Thank you all. I am traveling today, not yet completely packed so in a rush---this computer debacle is making me crazy.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Update:

Yesterday AM Kitzi was VERY clingy---not K-man at all. He did not want me to put him down & leaned into my chest---shaking. We are in MD. so I did not take him to the vet as I had Marco to look after as well & he is a full time job (for 2 people). 
I think we have several colliding issues now as in the aft. I found 2 tiny ticks on Kitzel. We have had no ticks in TX in almost 2 yrs. that we have owned our home---no fleas! We do not put the spray on Kitzi's face or nose & I have not made a fresh one this season but did bring the old one w/which Dwt. has used but not as religiously as usual (because we have not needed it). Both were tiny & hard to see. I have treated both of them w/antibiotic cream---one looks good & the other sort of inflamed. Stay tuned!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

edelweiss said:


> Update:
> 
> Yesterday AM Kitzi was VERY clingy---not K-man at all. He did not want me to put him down & leaned into my chest---shaking. We are in MD. so I did not take him to the vet as I had Marco to look after as well & he is a full time job (for 2 people).
> I think we have several colliding issues now as in the aft. I found 2 tiny ticks on Kitzel. We have had no ticks in TX in almost 2 yrs. that we have owned our home---no fleas! We do not put the spray on Kitzi's face or nose & I have not made a fresh one this season but did bring the old one w/which Dwt. has used but not as religiously as usual (because we have not needed it). Both were tiny & hard to see. I have treated both of them w/antibiotic cream---one looks good & the other sort of inflamed. Stay tuned!


Good grief we need that handsome little guy healthy and happy again soon! Is there a vet there that you trust to take him in if needed? I will stayed tuned and send love and prayers your way my friend!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh no, poor Kitzel. I hope all he is well soon.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh no. With humans now they give us a single antibiotic tablet within 24 hours of a tick bite - that seems to prevent the onset of tick borne diseases. Tick situation is out of control; here in northeast the humidity has made it it worse. And we are the spicenter for Lymne.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't believe either tick had been attached that long---the bad one was on the bridge of his nose & had only barely started to feed as far as I could tell. I have doctored it each day 2-3 times per day but that one still looks "rough" while the other one is hardly even noticeable. He doesn't like me touching it either.
When Marco saw me dealing w/the ticks he came & stroked Kitzi & said "Kitzi, you will be ok. You are not going to die---not on my watch :HistericalSmiley:!" I thought that was so sweet from a little guy who can be a handful most of the time.
It would seem in order to get Lyme the tick has to be attached for about 48 hrs. & I don't think this one had been---but can't be 100% positive. It can take from 2-6 wks to know if Lyme is active. If he starts w/acute symptoms I will, of course, seek out a vet. I knew w/in 10-12 days when he got the other TBDs--he has had 2 when we lived in Greece & it was obvious that he was very ill one night. We had been to the UK for my DDs wedding & a friend had kept him but forgot to tell me she had removed a tick. Fortunately she remembered exactly when it was so I could count back the days & knew what it was.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

To be on the safe side, have a tick panel run in November. It takes that long for presence of a TBD to show up in blood work.


Poor Kitzi!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

maggieh said:


> To be on the safe side, have a tick panel run in November. It takes that long for presence of a TBD to show up in blood work.
> 
> 
> Poor Kitzi!


Thanks Maggie. . . plans are in the making for just that! Since yesterday he has a funny little "stye" (for lack of a better term) on the bottom lid of the left eye near the tick bite on the nose bridge. It is just inside the rim. :smilie_tischkante: It seems to itch but isn't apparently painful. I am not sure if it is related.


----------

